# Who here is a mechanic?



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my trusty old mechanic moved away  and its time for a tune-up and in the future more stuff im sure.I was waiting for someone to post on the yellow pages but no one has.So I need the regular japanese car tune up,Im a bit jaded about the industry because I worked in it, so I just want an honest shop and honest people no games and willing to travel as far as surrey for good service and price.

Sherry


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

what model of car? what tuning up is required? just fluids or more advanced?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I can highly recommend a shop in South Vancouver, just accross the Oak Street Bridge. It's calles "Arbutus Service Centre". Their guys are excellent to deal with, especially Randy and Steve. I have been taking my cars there for a very long time.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> what model of car? what tuning up is required? just fluids or more advanced?


2004 Toyota Corrolla,4 door auto,130 km owned it since new.I need the plugs changed typical tune up,might need valves ajusted in future and transmission fluids changed as well.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a place called Modern Auto (Jack's the owner). He is really fair and we take our cars there. He will tell you like it is and does not upsell you or get you to replace things prematurely.

105-13931 Sparwood Place Richmond, BC V6V 1X2 - (604) 244-8355


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I booked my car into a shop on monday that I member recommended.I will let you know how it goes!


----------

